# small bowl?



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

Im getting a community fish tank, and i want to get a betta to go in it, But I've heard that they like to be alone, and at my LFS there is a sign under the bettas that says something like "we like small homes!" so I was wondering if i put a betta in my tank would he be miserable, or will he not mind being in a community tank? :fish:


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

what other fish do you have in your tank, and what size tank is it?


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Bettas are slow movers and their fins are long and 'big' so they can be picked on by the fin-nippers. So that's why bettas are not a very good fish for introducing to a community tank. So, right, like the 2 first, we gotta consider about his tpbe-tankmates.
But that doesn't mean putting to a tiny place and let a betta handle things himself. They need a specific size to live and daily care.


----------



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

The tank is a 10 gallon and there would be danios and a molly.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

So it's ok... watch out for over-stocking also!


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

How many danios? I don't think it would be a problem for a betta to be with them.


----------



## Yankee boy (Jun 5, 2005)

My sister has a 10 gallon community tank with a male betta which is the first addition to her tank and it swims happily around, everytime we lift the lid he knows its time to eat. The only thing i was worried about was the filter but I slowed the water down so it wouldnt cause a huge current in the water by stuffing a rectangle sponge in the filter. Im pretty sure bettas would live longer and be happier in a 5g or 10g tank with the water constantly being filtered and lots of room to just swim around and exercise opposed to living its life in a small bowl, youll never really get to see your bettas personality like that.


----------



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

Thanks for the help, i cant wait to get my new betta!


----------

